# December Photo Contest - Official 2010 Calendar Photos - SUBMIT HERE!!!



## Ninde'Gold (Oct 21, 2006)




----------



## Hudson (May 18, 2005)

*Aussie style - Christmas*

No beautiful white Christmas here - Aussie style Christmas! 

Dogs .....Asha and Hudson 

User .... Hudson


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

Ljilly28
Raleigh (5/25/1994-6/26/2007) 
Exuberant Raleigh had a blast pretty much every day, and he never knew he was a senior citizen. On the very last day of his life, he paraded around with his mouth stuffed with three tennis balls, and I captured him bright-eyed in the water & lilly pads of West Thompson Dam on film. I am forever grateful that his final day was a complete surprise to both of us, and he went peacefully with no suffering at all. I look back at Raleigh with a huge smile for my adventurous and joyful companion.


----------



## goldengirls550 (Jun 12, 2008)

Dogs: Aubrie and Layla
User: goldengirls550


----------



## Finn's Fan (Dec 22, 2007)

Dog is Finnegan - User is Finn's Fan


----------



## Riley's Mom (Jul 6, 2008)

Here's Riley:


----------



## LuckOfTheGold (Aug 1, 2008)

Luckofthegold Hunter


----------



## THE HONEY WOLVES (Jun 9, 2007)

Lucy amd Jaime


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

Selka and Gunner


----------



## goldengirls550 (Jun 12, 2008)

User name: goldengirls550

Dogs' Names: Layla & Aubrie


----------



## Bob-N-Tash (Feb 24, 2008)

Oh man.... there are already several images that I would like to vote for.


----------



## Angel_Kody (Feb 27, 2007)

Jester.......................


----------



## LOVEisGOLDEN (Jan 4, 2008)

LOVEisGOLDEN, Layla & Blush


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

Jack
Username Heidi36oh


----------



## olik (Apr 13, 2008)

Honey for December calendar.
user name-olik


----------



## catamount (Mar 13, 2008)

Boomer with Santa


----------



## jwemt81 (Aug 20, 2008)

Username: JWEMT81
Golden's name: Tucker


----------



## Joe (Apr 9, 2005)

Hi everyone. This thread is now closed and also our monthly photo competitions.

Taking care of our photo competitions was extremely time consuming and I simply won't have time to do the calendars next year.

I'll speak to our mods and if someone is willing on taking this responsibility we will continue. But until I have at least two people who would dedicate their time, our montly photo competitions ended with our 2009 Calendars.


----------

